# Audiophile Ninja cables?



## Drog (Feb 18, 2021)

I can't find much information on Audiophile Ninja cables anywhere (and yes, I tried the search function here). Does anybody use these cables? Thoughts?

Audiophile Ninja Website


----------



## SinisterDev

I just ordered a pair of custom length XLR cables for my Sundara and 6XX. I haven't received the cables yet, however I'm expecting I won't be disappointed. AudiophileNinja has some really great reviews and I've got some friends who recommended him to me. Jeremy, the owner of AudiophileNinja store is an awesome dude who is VERY dedicated to his work and clients. He took the time to answer all my questions and made me feel like I'd be receiving a high quality product that he himself spent years of R&D perfecting. And in the rare event of anything going wrong, I feel like Jeremy would make it right! I will definitely comment more once my cables come in and I get to use them a bit. But as of now, I say buy with confidence and don't hesitate to reach out to him if you have any questions or want a custom order!


----------



## Drog

SinisterDev said:


> I just ordered a pair of custom length XLR cables for my Sundara and 6XX. I haven't received the cables yet, however I'm expecting I won't be disappointed. AudiophileNinja has some really great reviews and I've got some friends who recommended him to me. Jeremy, the owner of AudiophileNinja store is an awesome dude who is VERY dedicated to his work and clients. He took the time to answer all my questions and made me feel like I'd be receiving a high quality product that he himself spent years of R&D perfecting. And in the rare event of anything going wrong, I feel like Jeremy would make it right! I will definitely comment more once my cables come in and I get to use them a bit. But as of now, I say buy with confidence and don't hesitate to reach out to him if you have any questions or want a custom order!



That's good to hear. My cables will be here tomorrow. Have you received yours yet?


----------



## SinisterDev

That's good to hear. My cables will be here tomorrow. Have you received yours yet?
[/QUOTE]
Yep! Got them in 3 days ago and I've been really impressed so far. Jeremy has definitely put alot of work into creating his own brand. It came in a black AudiophileNinja box, with a nice little company pen inside as a gift. Along with paperwork and business card. They appear to be of a very good quality. This is the most I've ever spent on custom cables, but I have friends with deeper pockets than I do and these cables appear to be of similar quality to ones that friends paid 2-3x the price of AudiophileNinja's cables. 

Im impressed with the build quality and I have definitely noticed some significant differences in what I hear with my Sundaras vs. how they sound with the stock cable they came with! Ive sat down and listened to the same songs, swapping cables back and forth with each listen. Now im not really good with all the audiophile jargon for describing sounds, but I'll try to explain what I've observed. 

First thing I noticed was a small, yet significant extention in the Soundstage. Especially with certain instruments. When listening to some songs where drums really stand out for example, like Pneuma from the new Tool album, I found myself being more surrounded by the drums. They extended out further around my sides. It was wild! No joke, Ive listened to songs from that album almost daily since its release. And i kept getting surprised by these subtle differences that added up to an overall more enjoyable experience! Since then, I've been on a musical adventure, listening to albums im very familiar with and absolutely loving all these new little treasures that my ears are picking up on. I definitely recommend trying the same when yours come in! 

I'll take some pics of the packaging and cables and post em for you soon.


----------



## SinisterDev

Here's some pics I took. Let me know if anyone would like to see any other pics.


----------



## Drog

Tool is one of my favorite bands so I will definitely check them out.


----------



## Drog

Funny how I will be using these cables with Sundara as well.


----------



## Drog

Just got these cables in and so far I am impressed. Minimal micrphonics when you tap on the cord (you have to be paying close attention) but that is it. Nice and flexible and they sound great.


----------



## Leonarfd

Had a cable for my lcd2c in balanced made, great build quality. Its quite solid and thick, I am used to some super light up-occ cables on my T1 so this weighs more.


----------



## Leonarfd

Only thing I might hear different on this compared to the stock cable is that the sound is clearer, this may be due to using an xlr connection instead on my amp. What I am very amazed over is how sturdy the cable is, built like a tank.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I just bought a pair of Anandas and I needed a 4-pin XLR cable.   @SinisterDev recommended this company and I ordered a cable.    Very cheap.


----------



## NinjaJeremy

Hello all - 

Owner/cable builder/support team of one/etc at Audiophile Ninja here.  I definitely appreciate your support of small business!

I've been a lurker on Head-Fi for years, so it's great to hear the positive feedback on the cables we build.
If you have any questions at all, don't hesitate to reach out.  Here to help! 

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## ThanatosVI

I'll remember this Brand for when someone asks for affordable cables.
Among all the entry priced ones, these look really good.


----------



## SinisterDev

Ive had 3 cables made for me so far and they've all exceeded my expectations 👍. Really happy with them.


----------



## rlanger (Apr 26, 2021)

Got my Audiophile Ninja cable about three weeks ago for my Sundara and I'm really thrilled with it. The build quality is excellent. It's not microphonic. Connectors are superb. And, it's the perfect length for my setup. I don't really think you can't beat this cable for quality and aesthetics in this price range.

The only issue I've had with mine is that the logo on the splitter has rubbed off, which is not a big deal, but this defines L/R connection to the phones (logo should be facing forward). So, I just took a red-coloured Sharpie to the right interconnect and problem solved.

Now the only other issue I have is that since I ordered this cable, I had to send my amp back for QC issues and ended up upgrading to the balanced version, but my cable is single-ended.


----------



## d1337tion

I've been using their cables for over a year now (for my Anandas). I actually just recently custom purchased HD800s cables from Jeremy (the main face of AudiophileNinja) after emailing him. They are great value in my opinion.


----------



## Andii

I'm stopping by to recommend this company too. I ordered a custom cable through the very efficient form he has set up. Turnaround time was way faster than expected.

Very practical cable. Looks nice, but not a jewelry cable, very sober and classy utilitarian look. I find that my headphones look aesthetically pleasing with this cable. Seems durable, I won't know since I baby everything, but it looks and feels great.

Very good sound. Not microphonic, which is what is great about sleeved style cables, you never feel like you're wearing a stethoscope haha. Not tangle prone because it's heavy and thick and lays where you put it in a desk situation. The experience of using this cable is fantastic. The look feel and experience is well worth it whether you believe there will be a sound improvement or not.

This was an upgrade to my LCD-X that greatly improved the look and experience of my headphones vs the factory cable in every way.


----------



## sacguy231

Just placed an order for a custom cable, website and custom cable process was easy.  Will come back with thoughts when they arrive


----------



## Ficcion2 (May 15, 2021)

Same here, I just placed an order for my incoming DCA Aeons Noire and finally getting
the Sundara a decent cable.

I wouldn’t be surprised if the Sundara actually sounds better considering the stock water balloon cable.

Both with pentaconn terminations.

What’s an estimated shipping time for in stock cables?


----------



## rlanger

Ficcion2 said:


> Same here, I just placed an order for my incoming DCA Aeons Noire and finally getting
> the Sundara a decent cable.
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if the Sundara actually sounds better considering the stock water balloon cable.
> ...


IIRC, mine shipped in a day.


----------



## sacguy231

So, about a week ago I ordered a cable from Audiophile Ninja (custom length).  I had already ordered a custom cable from Arctic Cables on April 25th.  Both arrived by chance together in the mail today.  The Arctic cable turnaround time (3.5 weeks) was very reasonable, but I was quite impressed with the Audiophile Ninja speed.  Less than a week from order to delivery! Since they both just arrived this afternoon I don't have much to say other than they both seem well made. Arctic gave me the wrong termination to the amp so that's another issue. Ugh. Anyway, the Ninja cable is relatively soft and flexible, seems of good quality, and the little touches like their logo, and the swag (bottle opener, pen) help make the opening experience nice. Price was good and I look forward to ordering from them again.


----------



## pomegren8 (May 28, 2021)

SinisterDev said:


> Im impressed with the build quality and I have definitely noticed some significant differences in what I hear with my Sundaras vs. how they sound with the stock cable they came with! Ive sat down and listened to the same songs, swapping cables back and forth with each listen. Now im not really good with all the audiophile jargon for describing sounds, but I'll try to explain what I've observed.





> First thing I noticed was a small, yet significant extention in the Soundstage. Especially with certain instruments. When listening to some songs where drums really stand out for example, like Pneuma from the new Tool album, I found myself being more surrounded by the drums. They extended out further around my sides. It was wild! No joke, Ive listened to songs from that album almost daily since its release. And i kept getting surprised by these subtle differences that added up to an overall more enjoyable experience! Since then, I've been on a musical adventure, listening to albums im very familiar with and absolutely loving all these new little treasures that my ears are picking up on. I definitely recommend trying the same when yours come in!




So fast track to a month later from your comment, can you try to expound on how the audio differs from the stock sundara cable and the Ninja? i hake it that there's better and increased sound stage but what about the over all frequency response? and are there any ranges where details are more audible than stock (and vise versa) ?


----------



## pk4425

I received my 4.4-mm balanced to 3.5-mm dual cable today from Audiophile Ninja. Wow -- what an impressive piece of kit for $70. Super build and sound. Arrived four days after I ordered it. Came with a cool keychain-bottle opener and pen, too -- bonus!

I will look to Audiophile Ninja first for all of my aftermarket headphone cables. Super impressed!


----------



## sacguy231

Got my 2nd Audiophile Ninja cable today. Great price, and turnaround time is exceptional. Build quality is great and the cable is thick and feels substantial but is nice and flexible. No kinks or stiffness. For me it’s my ideal cable feel.


----------



## Strat1117

Is everyone afraid to say how they sound compared to oem because of the anti-cable flamethrowers?  This hobby IS about sound, not just looks. I’d really like someone to say that these sound better than stock and how - it doesn’t make sense to spend even ‘only’ $83 (with shipping) just because a cable looks cool. 

So - how do they sound?

Thanks.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Strat1117 said:


> Is everyone afraid to say how they sound compared to oem because of the anti-cable flamethrowers?  This hobby IS about sound, not just looks. I’d really like someone to say that these sound better than stock and how - it doesn’t make sense to spend even ‘only’ $83 (with shipping) just because a cable looks cool.
> 
> So - how do they sound?
> 
> Thanks.


Actually even then it can make sense if you need a replacement cable.

Stock cables usually cost a 3 digit sum as well


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Jeremy is great.    I've bought over 10 cables from him since this thread was created.    First, I bought all XLR cables because that is the standard I use for my desktop system.  Then, my son got a 4.4mm balanced 4ft cable which is perfect for connecting your DAP to your full sized headphones.  So, I ordered 4' length 4.4mm cables for all of my headphones.    I can't speak highly enough about the quality and value of these cables.

Don't be afraid to send him an email about what your need is.  I needed a Utopia and HD800S cable which he was out of stock on, but he was able to restock the terminations within a week and made me the cables I needed.


----------



## pk4425 (Jul 12, 2021)

Strat1117 said:


> Is everyone afraid to say how they sound compared to oem because of the anti-cable flamethrowers?  This hobby IS about sound, not just looks. I’d really like someone to say that these sound better than stock and how - it doesn’t make sense to spend even ‘only’ $83 (with shipping) just because a cable looks cool.
> 
> So - how do they sound?
> 
> Thanks.


Well, mine aren't an apples-to-apples comparison to stock because I bought balanced cables with a 4.4-mm Pentaconn jack to use with a hip-dac with my HiFiMan HE-400se, and they're the only balanced cables I've used with those cans.

But ... the sound is terrific. Better than the stock, unbalanced cable, without a doubt. A bit deeper, punchier bass, a bit more resolving on the high end. Plus you can get more volume out of the same amp with balanced cables.

I'm extremely pleased with my cable. Great service, great looks, great performance. Jeremy is committed to his customers and quality products.


----------



## Strat1117

pk4425 said:


> Well, mine aren't an apples-to-apples comparison to stock because I bought balanced cables with a 4.4-mm Pentaconn jack to use with a hip-dac with my HiFiMan HE-400se, and they're the only balanced cables I've used with those cans.
> 
> But ... the sound is terrific. Better than the stock, unbalanced cable, without a doubt. A bit deeper, punchier bass, a bit more resolving on the high end. Plus you can get more volume out of the same amp with balanced cables.
> 
> I'm extremely pleased with my cable. Great service, great looks, great performance. Jeremy is committed to his customers and quality products.


You’re correct, not exactly apples to apples because of the change to pentaconn connection, but I thank you for at least _trying_ to give a straight answer to a straight question.


----------



## Strat1117

ThanatosVI said:


> Actually even then it can make sense if you need a replacement cable.
> 
> Stock cables usually cost a 3 digit sum as well


Oh, please. If the sound of all cables was the same, we’d all buy the neo-musica or New Fantasia replacements from Amazon for $16. “What does it sound like?” is a fair question for any headphone cable with higher aspirations than that.  IMHO.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Jul 12, 2021)

Strat1117 said:


> Is everyone afraid to say how they sound compared to oem because of the anti-cable flamethrowers?  This hobby IS about sound, not just looks. I’d really like someone to say that these sound better than stock and how - it doesn’t make sense to spend even ‘only’ $83 (with shipping) just because a cable looks cool.
> 
> So - how do they sound?
> 
> Thanks.


My headphones sound phenomenally good.   I stopped A/B testing cables a while ago especially for full sized headphones.   I don't notice anything missing from my $70 audiophile ninja cables and my $600 zmf copper cable.  I only buy cables for ergonomics, tactility
And looks.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Strat1117 said:


> Oh, please. If the sound of all cables was the same, we’d all buy the neo-musica or New Fantasia replacements from Amazon for $16. “What does it sound like?” is a fair question for any headphone cable with higher aspirations than that.  IMHO.


I agree cables do alter the sound, as you can see in my signature. 

However even if they wouldn't,  there'd still be reasons to get an aftermarket cable vs a replacement from the manufacturer


----------



## pk4425 (Jul 13, 2021)

Strat1117 said:


> Oh, please. If the sound of all cables was the same, we’d all buy the neo-musica or New Fantasia replacements from Amazon for $16. “What does it sound like?” is a fair question for any headphone cable with higher aspirations than that.  IMHO.


Now I can make an apples-to-apples comparison. I bought New Fantasia balanced cables with a Pentaconn connection first for my hip-dac, and they were crap. The connection shorted out so I had volume only in one cup after just two days. I put no extra tension on them, yet they just failed.

So, then I tried the Audiophile Ninja cables. They have far better build quality, looks and feel, with better sound, for just $20 more. Money well spent.


----------



## Ficcion2

Strat1117 said:


> Is everyone afraid to say how they sound compared to oem because of the anti-cable flamethrowers?  This hobby IS about sound, not just looks. I’d really like someone to say that these sound better than stock and how - it doesn’t make sense to spend even ‘only’ $83 (with shipping) just because a cable looks cool.
> 
> So - how do they sound?
> 
> Thanks.



I think the main appeal of these cables is the relatively low price to replace awful stock cables that come with stuff like Hifiman.

I can't give an answer to sound since I couldn’t use the stock cable on my balanced set up to compare any differences in Sundara.

These are practically guitar cables with a nice sleeve around it. 
They’re a bit on the stiff side and tad heavy but I’m comparing it to$700 ZMF cable (doesn’t fit my Sundara) so you get what you pay for in terms of build.

I just ordered another one with mini xlrs and pentaconn to use my Audeze on my balanced amp too. 
I like these better than Hart cables plus the turn over time is quick.

If your main focus is sound (and if you truly believe it makes a difference) I’m sure you can find better cables but as an owner of pricey cables I’m not so sure I’d pass a blind test.


----------



## Strat1117 (Jul 15, 2021)

Ficcion2 said:


> I think the main appeal of these cables is the relatively low price to replace awful stock cables that come with stuff like Hifiman.
> 
> I can't give an answer to sound since I couldn’t use the stock cable on my balanced set up to compare any differences in Sundara.
> 
> ...


Yes, of course my main focus is sound. Funny how that’s become some kind of backhanded an insult on an audio site. 🤭. Anyway, I have a 5ft pair of the audiophile ninjas and a 5ft pair of gravediggers on the way (both used, less than $150 total delivered for both) for comparison. Whichever I like better I keep, the other goes on usaudiomart, catch and release, as they say. And yes, I will consider sound as well as convenience, price and construction/looks in my personal evaluation. The gravedigger will be at a slight disadvantage because I will have to use a 3.5mm to 1/4” adapter, but I have a handful of those adapters laying around (just to make things even more interesting I can do a shootout of which adapter sounds best - Lol!). Hoping one or both of them will allow for that slight bit of missing bass traction whose absence keeps me from all out raving about the Anandas (off topic, but I don’t hear the midrange glare others complain about with these phones, but I do think the bass, while extended is a little soft).  To me this is the type of subtle subjective qualitative difference cables can make, probably due to differences in capacitance and resistance matching and the like - they’re never going to be night and day differences, except in the case of a grossly flawed wire. But the devil is in the details. IMHO.


----------



## ctrlm

I have three Audiophile Ninja cables and three on the way - I love them, well built and they sound great to me. My motivation to buy aftermarket was to get balanced connections, replace the horrendous OEM cables (I'm looking at you Hifiman) and get shorter cables for my Sennheisers.

I don't over analyze the sound of cables too much other than put em on and if it sounds good then roll with it. I bought another aftermarket cable a few months ago and it did not sound right with my Clears & Sundaras, I took it off within 10 minutes and threw it in a draw - where it's been ever since.

The only drawback with ordering from Jeremy is the current post time from the US to Perth, which is 6 to 7 weeks


----------



## Strat1117

These do seem to have nice synergy with the Sundara. A very satisfying pairing all around.  Sound quality and construction way beyond stock in every parameter. I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Strat1117 said:


> These do seem to have nice synergy with the Sundara. A very satisfying pairing all around.  Sound quality and construction way beyond stock in every parameter. I am pleasantly surprised.


Haha.   Hifiman is world renouned for their terrible cables.   Beating them in construction is a pretty low bar.    I do agree that audiophile ninja cables have great quality and construction though.


----------



## Strat1117

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Haha.   Hifiman is world renouned for their terrible cables.   Beating them in construction is a pretty low bar.    I do agree that audiophile ninja cables have great quality and construction though.


Quite true, but if we shower them with too much praise, we might trigger the cable police, so left-handed compliments and faint praise only please.  Lol! 😁


----------



## hodgjy

I ordered a custom length cable for my LCD-2 and it was made and shipped very quickly. When I received it, I was highly impressed with the build quality. It exudes quality. I don't believe in cable magic as far as sound goes, and this sounds just fine. I'll buy from him again.


----------



## Paul Mohr

I just got some when I ordered my amp and dac from Schiit. Oddly enough also for a pair of sundara's lol. I decided to get the Ninja cables mostly because of limited options and price point. The cheap ones from amazon looked ok but after doing some searching got pretty mixed reviews. Sounds like they have poor quality control issues. Which is to be expected at that price point I guess. And everything else I was finding was just stupid expensive in my opinion. Heck the stock cables from hifiman are freaking 130 bucks! And I was wanting like a 8-10 foot long cable. The Ninja cables, single ended with a 1/4 jack and 10 foot length was like 80 bucks or so with express shipping.

I got an email after ordering them letting me know the order went through on the website. I never received another email letting me know they were being built, when they actually shipped or any kind of tracking number. I think I got them in under a week which I didn't think was bad considering he probably had to make them because of the longer length.

They came in a fancy branded cardboard box, no real extra packaging of any kind for protection but they are just cables and they made it to me just fine. Inside the box is the cables, a pen, a bottle opener/key chain and a little card telling you how to know which cable is the left from the right when you plug them in (they are not marked L and R or anything). They look nice enough with fabric sheathing and nice hardware with solid connections. The cable was not as stiff as I thought it would from reading reviews. A few said they are bit stiff I think. I was expecting something like RG6 RF cable stiff or something I guess lol. They are supple enough to coil up and lay nicely while using them. I would say about the same as my XLR cables for my microphone set up. They look good. They don't look like flashy expensive cables or anything. Just nicely made, solid black cables. And they feel 10 times better than the stock ones. Those were just gross.

Sound, well hmm. When I got all my other stuff, amp and dac I didn't have the cables yet. I was using the stock cables with an extension. When I got the new cables I swapped them out and started listening. They sounded fine, no issues so I didn't fuss with it any more than that. I am not a cable guy and don't pay a lot of attention to it. I have done a lot of testing and messing around in past years with home audio interconnect cables and speaker wire and never found there to be a difference unless something was wrong or damaged. I even took some very expensive cables on loan from a high end store once because they said once I heard them I would want them. I couldn't tell a difference from standard speaker wire so I took them back. So I never bothered comparing these cables to the old ones.

So I decided what the heck, lets test it out. It shouldn't take long and I have the time. At least I can tell everyone they sound just as good as the stock ones and I will feel honest about it. I just got done listening to both and I honest to god can't believe I am saying this. They actually sound better than the stock ones. Something I thought I would never say in my life about a set of cables. They sound "cleaner", especially in the highs, but over all in general. I wouldn't say they have more frequency range. I don't think the highs were any higher but then again I didn't break out any test tones and a spl meter either lol. It just sounded more clean if that makes sense. And maybe a bit more detail. They also had a wider sound stage. For sure, that isn't a "I think it felt like it had a better sound stage". They for sure had a wider sound stage. Not by any huge amount, but it was there. I think maybe better imaging as well but that is more of a "I think" kind of thing. I wouldn't bet a kidney on it or anything. And I didn't notice anything like more bass or anything like that either. It was kind of like the difference when I was testing out other amps and dacs compared to the Asgard and modi 3+. I would say the difference was kind of like going from a cheap crappy dac to the modi 3+. It was just better and more clean. Not as big of a difference though. And I don't think I was biased in any kind of way. I really wasn't expecting them to sound better after all. It was kind of a surprise really. And I wasn't trying to justify the purchase because I don't think the price was that much really. I mean the stock cables cost almost twice as much!

I first found his website because I was thinking of going balanced at one point so I was looking at balanced cables. His are by far the most affordable balanced cables I found. Aside from the amazon ones. Then I decided to go single ended and after looking around on the internet he still seemed like the best deal between quality and price.

I would recommend them, I am happy with the purchase.

My only comment to Ninja would be to drop the fancy box, pen and key chain and either lower the prices or go with labeled connectors. I would have really loved to see an L and R or at least a white and red dot or something.


----------



## hodgjy

Paul Mohr said:


> I never received another email letting me know they were being built, when they actually shipped or any kind of tracking number.


I thought the same thing, but when I checked my spam box, boom, it was in there.


----------



## Strat1117 (Sep 7, 2021)

Paul Mohr said:


> My only comment to Ninja would be to drop the fancy box, pen and key chain and either lower the prices or go with labeled connectors. I would have really loved to see an L and R or at least a white and red dot or something.


IIRC, the marking is there - you just have to look carefully. It’s subtle.  But I could be confusing it with gravedigger or something else.


----------



## Paul Mohr

Mine didn't go to my spam box, I always check my spam when I check my regular email. It could have got lost in the interwebs though. Email is not completely reliable.

As for markings on the cables mine came with a little card specifically telling you how to find the right and left cable by making sure the logo on the y splitter was lined up in a certain way. So in a way, ya it is marked. But what happens when I lose that card and a year from now I try to remember which was the correct one if I remove them lol. Its an extremely minor gripe I know. I just wanted him to know it would be a nice feature to see. I mean I can fix it on my end easy enough. Just in my eyes I would rather have properly marked cable ends then a pen and a can opener I will never use or a fancy printed box. You could have thrown them in a plain padded post office envelope and I would have been fine with it. Then again those post office envelopes might cost more than his custom printed box lmao.

I didn't want those to be the stand out things in my review/comment. I really like the cables and would tell others to get them.


----------



## hodgjy

Paul Mohr said:


> You could have thrown them in a plain padded post office envelope and I would have been fine with it. Then again those post office envelopes might cost more than his custom printed box lmao.


I read his entire website before I ordered to vet him a bit. He wrote this under his business principles:

"Yes, it would be much cheaper and easier to ship our cables to you in a non-recyclable, plastic bubble envelope, but we choose to use a reusable and recyclable cardboard box. Yes, it costs a few cents extra, but in a world that is quickly becoming overrun with plastic, its a small price to pay."

I actually liked that as I am also environmentally conscious. Considering other cables of similar quality cost about 2x, I'm fine with the few extra cents added to my bill for the box.


----------



## Paul Mohr

I was more talking about the printwork on the box, the pen and the bottle opener not really the type of container. I am sure the printing costs money compared to a plain brown box, as do the pen and key chain. In my opinion this is a savings that could be passed on to the customer, used to get connectors that are marked or just pocketed by him as a profit for that matter. My point is it isn't needed. The cables are good enough to speak for themselves. Like I said I am being extremely nitpicky is all. The cable was well worth the money either way. I was just trying to give him a small suggestion. Not turn this into a crusade lol. Unless he is selling the cables in a retial store somewhere where they are on display. Then I get the branded boxing.

Oh, and if the builder happens to be reading this. If you can come up with an angled mini xlr connector or whatever it is on the AKG K371 let me know I will gladly buy another set of cables from you tomorrow. The stock one that sticks straight down rubs on my shoulder sometimes and noise gets transmitted into the headphones. And it just feels annoying. I looked for a replacement set with an angle and couldn't find any. I saw you make some for those but it was the straight type of connector.


----------



## d1337tion (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Mohr said:


> I was more talking about the printwork on the box, the pen and the bottle opener not really the type of container. I am sure the printing costs money compared to a plain brown box, as do the pen and key chain. In my opinion this is a savings that could be passed on to the customer, used to get connectors that are marked or just pocketed by him as a profit for that matter. My point is it isn't needed. The cables are good enough to speak for themselves. Like I said I am being extremely nitpicky is all. The cable was well worth the money either way. I was just trying to give him a small suggestion. Not turn this into a crusade lol. Unless he is selling the cables in a retial store somewhere where they are on display. Then I get the branded boxing.
> 
> Oh, and if the builder happens to be reading this. If you can come up with an angled mini xlr connector or whatever it is on the AKG K371 let me know I will gladly buy another set of cables from you tomorrow. The stock one that sticks straight down rubs on my shoulder sometimes and noise gets transmitted into the headphones. And it just feels annoying. I looked for a replacement set with an angle and couldn't find any. I saw you make some for those but it was the straight type of connector.


He does custom requests - my 800s' XLR cables are from him. These are non-standard offerings. You can probably request it from Jeremy.


----------



## NinjaJeremy

Hey all -  Thank you so much for the discussion regarding Audiophile Ninja cables.  I definitely appreciate the feedback, and will incorporate into future products where possible and where it makes business sense.

This year has been crazy keeping up with all the orders, growing our cable offerings as fast as possible, managing the site, photographing our products, answering emails, etc.   So I'm not always on Head-Fi, but if you have any questions, definitely reach out to me via the contact info on our website.  Always happy to help.  I hired 2 part time technicians this year to assist me with Audiophile Ninja's production and support, so if you get a response from Chris or Wil, don't be alarmed.  They don't bite. 

Just wanted to answer a few of the comments and questions on here on this thread.  I just scanned through some of the posts, so if I missed one, I apologize and was not intended.   

*Labels on Connectors for R/L: * We initially did have heatshrink with red/white logos that we used to cover all of our connectors that didn't have pre-marked R/L.  But I wanted to simplify the look, to give it a cleaner aesthetic, and not be another brand layered with heatshrink that warps and degrades over time.  Then came the idea to use the splitter/logo as a built-in method of making that determination.

After testing out the new method, most of our customers prefered the cleaner look, and using the logo for orientation, so we moved forward with that.  But we still have the heatshrink available with Red/White logos.  If you wish to have them added, just add a note to your order to ensure we see your request.  Most of our connectors are coated, and didn't hold colored paint well on them, but I will look in the future for other materials to put a red/white dot/smear instead of heatshrink for L/R option.

*Promo Items and Costs:*  Box, Pen, and Bottle Opener combined cost = $0.76  As a small company, it is critical to stand out and show we care about our products.  Part of that quality and care needs to go into the presentation.  The box with logo/site also aids in branding recognition and advertising, in addition to guiding customers to our website, where prices are the lowest, as Etsy and eBay charge their platform fees.  The pen/bottle opener swag, when bought in bulk is just a few cents, which is well worth it to give our customers a little bit of something to say 'thank you'.  I'm from WI, I drink beer.  You betcha.  What better way to say 'hello and a warm welcome from WI', than something to open booze with, eh?  

*Simplification: *
I truly do try hard to keep everything simple and avoid all waste by including re-usable cable ties, no throwaway plastic, etc.  Heck, at the end of a spool of cable, the few inches left, we use for building our Balanced Adapter products.  When you're saving scraps to build new products, that's efficient.  All the savings goes toward paying our workers a living wage here in the US, and toward designing and building new products.  That's it.  We work out of a basement to save on costs.  I started the company as just me building 4 cable types with 1 standard length, and this past year have recently hired 2 part-time workers to assist me, and we now have 20+ cable varieties (and growing) in 12 cable lengths.  

*Emails - Order/Shipping/etc: * Our ordering system automatically sends out emails with every order, and then again with shipment, including tracking details.  There have been a few cases where the customer's email servers were down, congested, etc, and emails were rejected, delayed, or even blocked by filters.  Most of them get through, but if you don't see a shipping confirmation within a week of your order, chances are it was lost in the ethereal flow of the interwebs.  Just email us, and we'll let you know your order status and tracking details if it was sent.  

We are a tiny business, and typically respond to emails within a few business days.  We really do work our tails off to do the best we can, and appreciate your patience.

Again, thank you all for your continued feedback, and I'll check back routinely to constantly gather your ideas, and adjust our business.  We add cables based on demand, so if you see one we don't have, email us.  We may not be able to build yet, but more demand means it gets higher on the design/build list.

Take care, and enjoy your music - 

Jeremy


----------



## pomegren8

Does anyone know if there will be a noticeable difference in sound quality with a 4ft vs a 6/7ft SE audio ninja cable for the Sundara? No matter how small, and if there is please describe how small of a difference it is. I have no doubt about the quality of this brand but I'm wondering if I should order two lengths or just one. (a shorter one for the ultimate quality and a longer one maybe longer than 7 actually so I can use my headphones while playing the guitar)


----------



## ThanatosVI

pomegren8 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a noticeable difference in sound quality with a 4ft vs a 6/7ft SE audio ninja cable for the Sundara? No matter how small, and if there is please describe how small of a difference it is. I have no doubt about the quality of this brand but I'm wondering if I should order two lengths or just one. (a shorter one for the ultimate quality and a longer one maybe longer than 7 actually so I can use my headphones while playing the guitar)


No sound quality difference between those lenghts. You can just order the more convenient length


----------



## pk4425

NinjaJeremy said:


> Hey all -  Thank you so much for the discussion regarding Audiophile Ninja cables.  I definitely appreciate the feedback, and will incorporate into future products where possible and where it makes business sense.
> 
> This year has been crazy keeping up with all the orders, growing our cable offerings as fast as possible, managing the site, photographing our products, answering emails, etc.   So I'm not always on Head-Fi, but if you have any questions, definitely reach out to me via the contact info on our website.  Always happy to help.  I hired 2 part time technicians this year to assist me with Audiophile Ninja's production and support, so if you get a response from Chris or Wil, don't be alarmed.  They don't bite.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jeremy. I couldn't be happier with my Audiophile Ninja cables and your service (and swag!). I recommend them to everyone who asks online and in person!


----------



## hodgjy

NinjaJeremy said:


> *Labels on Connectors for R/L: * We initially did have heatshrink with red/white logos that we used to cover all of our connectors that didn't have pre-marked R/L.  *But I wanted to simplify the look, to give it a cleaner aesthetic, and not be another brand layered with heatshrink that warps and degrades over time. *


Thank you for not using heatshrink on your cables. I've purchased other custom cables in the past, and the first part to fail has always been the heatshrink. The last failure in one of my cables at the y-splitter is what led me to purchase a new cable, which ultimately came from you. Part of my decision was based on the lack of heatshrink.


----------



## sacguy231 (Jan 4, 2022)

Another positive review of Audiophile Ninja cables.  This is my third cable from them, each one has arrived quickly and issue-free. I wanted something for my Utopia other than the heavy and extra long stock cable, but aftermarket cables can get quite spendy for this model. The build quality and cable feel are perfect for me.  Very happy with these cables, such a reasonable alternative to some of the more $$$ stuff out there.


----------



## Will1960

Another thumbs up for the Audiophile Ninja cables for my Sundara's!  Ordered the same day I received my 'phones, and they were in my mailbox 5 days later!  Priced well, awesome build quality, open and engaging sound, and I loved the swag!  As soon as I hit "post reply", I'm going to place an order for a balanced set as well.  Keep up the great work Jeremy!


----------



## 28Monkey

I just received two cables from them recently…..for my Audeze/ZMF. Pretty happy…inexpensive…durable….not heavy….no kinking or cable memory.


----------



## HWB3

I received a new cable for my Sundara's from Audiophile Ninja yesterday. I listened to a song that I was familiar with, changed the cable and listened to the song again. There was a difference. I didn't expect that but I wanted to give it a try. The sound was more open, clearer and a bit brighter.
It took a week from placing the order to getting it. They acknowledged the order when I placed it and then sent tracking when it shipped. The cable was reasonably priced (less than $68 with shipping). I have two other headphones, AKG 702's and Sennheiser HD6XX's that are probably going to get new cables too. Where does this stop?


----------



## Will1960 (Jan 24, 2022)

As previously posted, I was very happy with the Audiophile Ninja standard cables I bought as a replacement for the Sundara cable.  The cable brought the Sundara's to life.  Much more open, to my ears anyway.   I also purchased the balanced version of the same cable, and these took the Sundara's to a new level.  The improvement was immediate, and not subtle.  I could feel a grin on my face the moment I listened to some familiar tracks.  My source is Tidal streaming, through an iFi Zen Dac balanced port.

I won't  pretend I can use all of the verbiage a Stereophile or Absolute Sound reviewer uses when describing the differences they hear when reviewing particular cables or electronics.  It just sounded "better" to me, and that's all I need.  In this crazy world of high dollar equipment, power supplies, cables, etc.  It is very refreshing to make a significant improvement to my listening experience for less than the cost of a nice dinner .  On top of all of this, shipping was fast ( 5 days - order placement to cool box and swag in my mailbox).

Thanks Audiophile Ninja for a great product and customer service!


----------



## pk4425

Will1960 said:


> As previously posted, I was very happy with the Audiophile Ninja standard cables I bought as a replacement for the Sundara cable.  The cable brought the Sundara's to life.  Much more open, to my ears anyway.   I also purchased the balanced version of the same cable, and these took the Sundara's to a new level.  The improvement was immediate, and not subtle.  I could feel a grin on my face the moment I listened to some familiar tracks.  My source is Tidal streaming, through an iFi Zen Dac balanced port.
> 
> I won't  pretend I can use all of the verbiage a Stereophile or Absolute Sound reviewer uses when describing the differences they hear when reviewing particular cables or electronics.  It just sounded "better" to me, and that's all I need.  In this crazy world of high dollar equipment, power supplies, cables, etc.  It is very refreshing to make a significant improvement to my listening experience for less than the cost of a nice dinner .  On top of all of this, shipping was fast ( 5 days - order placement to cool box and swag in my mailbox).
> 
> Thanks Audiophile Ninja for a great product and customer service!


Exact same experience with my HiFiMan HE-400se and a balanced cable from Jeremy at Audiophile Ninja!


----------



## audiocroissant

My order has been processed 🥳


----------



## detoxguy

I just ordered my second set of cables from Audiophileninja. I have a balanced set I bought for my LCD-X and now I've decided to buy another one for my 10 year old HE-500 and can't wait for them to be shipped out. Build is solid, not a big believer that cables really change the sound but you cannot beat the price to quality ratio on these and am looking forward to hearing my HE-500s balanced out of my Liquid Platinum


----------



## galveston22

I’m interested in this company as well, saw them on etsy.  i like the 4.4mm but so few amps use that connector


----------



## HWB3

detoxguy said:


> I just ordered my second set of cables from Audiophileninja. I have a balanced set I bought for my LCD-X and now I've decided to buy another one for my 10 year old HE-500 and can't wait for them to be shipped out. Build is solid, not a big believer that cables really change the sound but you cannot beat the price to quality ratio on these and am looking forward to hearing my HE-500s balanced out of my Liquid Platinum


Like you, I was skeptical too but I did hear a difference with my Sundara's. I have ordered cables for my other two headphones so I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Jan 30, 2022)

NinjaJeremy said:


> Hey all -  Thank you so much for the discussion regarding Audiophile Ninja cables.  I definitely appreciate the feedback, and will incorporate into future products where possible and where it makes business sense.
> 
> This year has been crazy keeping up with all the orders, growing our cable offerings as fast as possible, managing the site, photographing our products, answering emails, etc.   So I'm not always on Head-Fi, but if you have any questions, definitely reach out to me via the contact info on our website.  Always happy to help.  I hired 2 part time technicians this year to assist me with Audiophile Ninja's production and support, so if you get a response from Chris or Wil, don't be alarmed.  They don't bite.
> 
> ...


This. Right. Here. is why I'm going to start ordering cables from Audiophile Ninja for all of my headphones.  I bought a set of used Focal Utopia from a Head-Fi'er, and they included a 4' version of their cable, which (aside from the short length) is worlds better than the stock cable.  I've also ordered a Tara Labs Omega Live w/HFX Floating Ground Station (because I have a friend in the industry who got me a hell of a deal).  Do I expect them to perform the same?  No.  Do I expect them to perform better than the cheap crap that comes in the box?  You betcha.

I have been committed to "Shop Local" and "Shop Small" whenever possible, and pay particular attention to businesses that add some personal touch to their customers.  This goes incredibly far in a world of customer service led by "Press 1 for English".

Thank you Jeremy for taking time out of your busy schedule to drop in and throw us an acknowledgment!  My bottle opener is sitting right next to me, and the pen is in the laptop bag. Don't really need anything more than that - keep up the good work.  I should ask if it's possible to get different cover weaving on the cable - my Focal MG's are bronze and silver, and black just looks odd.  I was thinking something in silver would like nice...

Anyway, Thanks, and looking forward to make cables from you soon!


----------



## pk4425

ColSaulTigh said:


> This. Right. Here. is why I'm going to start ordering cables from Audiophile Ninja for all of my headphones.  I bought a set of used Focal Utopia from a Head-Fi'er, and they included a 4' version of their cable, which (aside from the short length) is worlds better than the stock cable.  I've also ordered a Tara Labs Omega Live w/HFX Floating Ground Station (because I have a friend in the industry who got me a hell of a deal).  Do I expect them to perform the same?  No.  Do I expect them to perform better than the cheap crap that comes in the box?  You betcha.
> 
> I have been committed to "Shop Local" and "Shop Small" whenever possible, and pay particular attention to businesses that add some personal touch to their customers.  This goes incredibly far in a world of customer service led by "Press 1 for English".
> 
> ...


Agree with all of this. There are few "definites" for me in this hobby. Only two, in fact:

1. The HiFiMan HE-400se is the best sub-$150 headphone I've heard, and I would recommend it and a low-cost DAC/amp stack as _the_ ultimate starter set for someone interested in diving into audiophilia.
2. Audiophile Ninja is _the_ place to go for aftermarket cables.

I can be spun, cajoled, convinced and persuaded on anything else in this hobby. But not those two above items. Nope!


----------



## HWB3

The cables for my Sennheiser HD6xx's and AKG 702's came today. I got out the Maker's Mark, my glass and some ice. I'm going to have some fun tonight.


----------



## 28Monkey

HWB3 said:


> The cables for my Sennheiser HD6xx's and AKG 702's came today. I got out the Maker's Mark, my glass and some ice. I'm going to have some fun tonight.


Neat…..I mean the Maker’s Mark


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Update - I placed an order for a 10' cable for my Focal Clear MG's on Sunday night.  Today I got an email saying my cables were built and being shipped.  Dropped them a note asking if they could change the color to Siver to better match my MG's.  Here's the response:

Wednesday 2nd of February 2022, 11:03am
Hi Fred, I hope you are well –
To keep costs low, I just have the standard black. I tried other colors a while back and the sleeving varieties didn’t color match well, and less than 0.5% of people requesting cables actually wanted a non-black color, so it’s much more effective to stock one color.
Just wanted to reach out and let you know, since you mentioned changing to silver if possible.
Have a great day and enjoy your music!
Best regards,
Jeremy

Gotta respect that - and it's not like I really care - just a niceity.  Order cables from this guy - he's straight-up legit!


----------



## audiocroissant

Ordered 20 Jan from the UK and received on the 31 January which definitely exceeded my expectations. The quality of the cables is very good, they feel solid and impressive for the price. Recommended!


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Feb 7, 2022)

Mail call!

My 10' Audiophile Ninja cable arrived today!  I can now do a true A:B comparison between my Focal MG and Focal Utopia using Audiophile Ninja cables. 

Since I can't post pics or a review in their Facebook page, I'll just tag @NinjaJeremy  here and hopefully he can copy it over.

Seriously, gang, if you want a decent, quality-built cable without all the frills, this is the company to support.  I needed something to replace the utter crap cable that came with the Focal MG.  After having listened to the one that came with my pre-loved Focal Utopia, I decided to order a 10' to replace the insanely stupid 4' stock cable.

These cables sound great, have a fantastic build quality, come in no-frills eco-friendly packaging, include a bottle opener and pen, and have a Ninja in the logo.  What more can you ask for!

Anyway, here's some cable porn.  And no, I have not been compensated in any way whatsoever for my thoughts.  I just strongly believe in giving credit where credit is due, and supporting small, local US businesses whenever the opportunity arises.

Also - @czuba - as promised!


----------



## detoxguy

I got my 12’ balanced cable for my HE-500 and was able to listen to them balanced for the first time on the Liquid Platinum and damn. 

The cables are great, well made, the length and termination I want and without trying to blow smoke up my ass that they are going to somehow change the sound of my headphones. 

In other words, perfect.

They shipped fast, had some fun swag and do what they were made to do. I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## Auricon

Gotta love delivery day.

Ordered two Audiophile Ninja 5ft cables for my new Audeze LCD-2F ‘21 - 4.4 balanced and 1/4” TRS. Most of my listening gear are “portable” and I was looking for a quality balanced HP cable without initially breaking the bank. Based on everyone’s feedback, placed an order last week, exchanged late night emails Monday and arrived today.

Cables and terminations are very well crafted with minimalist design which I appreciate. Not diving into sound comparisons but being able take advantage of my DAP investments - DX312 + C9 amp, 3MAX, M17 - was my primary priority.

Overall, if you’re looking for quality cables made in the USA with impeccable craftsmanship at an affordable price definitely give Audiophile Ninja / @NinjaJeremy a consideration.

Note not affiliated or compensated in any way.


----------



## NinjaJeremy

A big thank you to all for your kind words of encouragement!   We work hard to do the best we can here at Audiophile Ninja and are continuously improving every aspect of the business.  We look forward to growing in the audiophile community as time goes on, and can't wait to further develop our cable offerings.

@ColSaulTigh I'll look into the Facebook page, since I thought I had reviews enabled.  Not sure why you're not able to post.  To be fair, I spend most of my time building cables, versus figuring out and setting up social media, but I'll try to dig in and see what's up.  Either way, I appreciate your patience with it.

And amazing photos @ColSaulTigh @Auricon, and everyone else who's contributed to this post! Thank you so much! Seeing these posts is an honor, and so happy to see such words of encouragement!  

Keep the photos of your audio gear coming!  We love seeing how you're using our cables!  

Best regards,
Jeremy


----------



## AudioDuck (Feb 12, 2022)

Auricon said:


> Overall, if you’re looking for quality cables made in the USA with impeccable craftsmanship at an affordable price definitely give Audiophile Ninja / @NinjaJeremy a consideration.
> 
> Note not affiliated or compensated in any way.


Similar to others here, I have happily spent a lot more on cables for my headphones (and it’s worth noting I don’t regret it!)- those are for use with my larger, stationary setup (details in my signature if you’re curious).

In this case, I was looking for a well-made, good-quality cable for a balanced connection with my Sony Walkman 1A DAP to use around the house with Focal Stellias (or possibly Focal Elears when no one is around to be disturbed by my musical choices).

After I saw positive reviews here and reading up on the Audiophile Ninja Web site, I ordered a 5’ cable with 4.4 mm balanced termination. I placed the order on a Saturday or Sunday evening, and received the cable today, the following Friday- excellent shipping turnaround!

Solid, recyclable packaging with no wasted contents- clean, minimalist cable with a nice Velcro tie and a cool bottle opener and branded pen. A helpful info card was included as well.

I finally connected the cable earlier this evening and was VERY impressed. Playing jazz, pop, rock, and Afro-beat, the cable had punchy, fast bass that reached nice and low without being boomy, and retained detail (a hallmark of the Walkman as a source, in my view). Detailed treble without harshness (at least with high-quality recordings). Clear and pretty detailed mids with solid presence. Clean layering, zero noise or microphonics, good sound staging.

The only area I think the Ninja-cables give any significant ground to my much more pricy cables is perhaps midrange presence. But I don’t miss it one bit. As I said, I am VERY impressed.

As soon as I can confirm that my ZMF Auteurs sound good single-ended with the Walkman, I’ll get another 4.4 mm balanced cable order in. Just don’t tell my better half! 🤣

Seriously, folks- HIGHLY recommended. This may very well be the best $75 (USD) I’ve spent on head-fi gear since I bought Grado SR-60s when they still cost $60.

And no, I am not in any way affiliated with Audiophile Ninja nor did they pay me to write this. They just make a rock-solid product that’s well worth every penny.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Set #3 just ordered!  Got my Open Box SendyAudio Aiva "Black Beauty" planars today.  The stock cable is nice enough, but a but thin, and a tad short for my liking.  So another 10'/1/4" incoming!

At the rate I'm collecting bottle openers, I'm going to have to take up beer drinking as a new hobby!


----------



## Codyyy (Feb 15, 2022)

Any opinion on audiophilenonja vs hart audio cables? They’re around the same price range but it looks like hart audio is more popula?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Codyyy said:


> Any opinion on audiophilenonja vs hart audio cables? They’re around the same price range but it looks like hart audio is more popula?


Plusses for Hart:
- Swappable connectors

Minuses for Hart:
- Swappable connectors

I love the concept but hate the practice.  Convenient, yes, but opens up the signal path to failure, interference, and other issues.  Plus, what happens if they go out of business and you need to add/get new connectors?

I'm personally an Audiophile Ninja person.  Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Here's my other issue with the Hart platform - if you're going to make interchangeable innerconnects for the amp-end, why not do the same for the headphone end, making it a truly universal system?  One cable to rule them all, so to speak.  It wouldn't be that hard to make 18" mini-xlr (or whatever) to (insert headphone proprietary connector here).  Then you just order cable length and adapters as you need them.


----------



## Ficcion2

I owned a Hart cable through a trade I got with another headphone.
It was stiff and unruly. I think they use mogami cables so maybe it was their sleeving/weave choice?

The APN (audiophile ninja) cable is more on the flexible side and sounds just as good plus it arrives in less than a week IME compared to Hart which I believe have a 3 week wait time.

I can compare these cables to $700-1500 cables I’ve owned and while I notice no difference in sound delivery; the build and ergonomics isn’t equal to those “snake oil” cables I’ve owned which were extremely light and flexible.


----------



## ThanatosVI

ColSaulTigh said:


> Plusses for Hart:
> - Swappable connectors
> 
> Minuses for Hart:
> ...


I'm sure Audiophile Ninja cables would gladly produce those adapters, if one wants to have that.


----------



## pk4425

Codyyy said:


> Any opinion on audiophilenonja vs hart audio cables? They’re around the same price range but it looks like hart audio is more popula?


I've never owned Hart, but my Audiophile Ninja balanced cable is FANTASTIC. Not buying again from anyone but Jeremy. The man makes great products and cares about his customers -- a winner.


----------



## Xerosnake90 (Feb 17, 2022)

Well, my Arya are arriving on Friday and I decided a great pair of cans needs a great cable. I did a little research but quality of product, looks, and raving reviews had me order from Audiophile Ninja.

My current balanced are the Youkamoo from Amazon. They feel so fragile and flimsy, I've been wanting to upgrade since the moment I got them lol. Looking forward to my Ninja cable!


----------



## Xerosnake90

Received my cable today, 3 days after putting in my order which was late at night. 

Immediate upgrade to the Youkamoo cable in every way. I swapped cables only once while listening to know that I was getting a better product. Cleaner, less congested sounding and the cable feels great


----------



## NinjaJeremy

Thank you everyone for comments on speed of build!      

We do craft and ship our cables as quickly as humanly possible, buuuuut we do state a 2-7 business day processing window for each item, just to give us some breathing room if we get a large queue, one of us is out sick, etc.  We are only a few people working our butts off.

While yes, most do get built and shipped out in a few days, but with COVID impacting workforce and supply, and me needing a break from building cables nonstop ... it's not always the 1-2 business day turnaround time.  But we do our best to get it to you ASAP.  

Just don't want people seeing these posts and thinking they'll all be getting cables shipped out in 1-2 days.   Each cable is built to order, and some do take longer than others to turnaround.  Juuuust throwing that out there


----------



## NinjaJeremy

ThanatosVI said:


> I'm sure Audiophile Ninja cables would gladly produce those adapters, if one wants to have that.



We do build some adapters on the amp side, but are not looking to get into the modular cable side of things at this time.  It's definitely a cool and unique approach to minimize cables, but I'm a bit of a purist and feel the least number of connectors/adapters the better.  Focus on building one thing great.   I know it's not for everyone, but that's what makes the world go round   Something out there for everyone.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Love what you guys are doing, you've got a customer in me until I have too much money and start blowing it on $300 cables lol


----------



## detoxguy

Xerosnake90 said:


> Love what you guys are doing, you've got a customer in me until I have too much money and start blowing it on $300 cables lol


The $300 ones will sound the same.


----------



## Xerosnake90

detoxguy said:


> The $300 ones will sound the same.


Have you heard $300 cables?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

NinjaJeremy said:


> Thank you everyone for comments on speed of build!
> 
> We do craft and ship our cables as quickly as humanly possible, buuuuut we do state a 2-7 business day processing window for each item, just to give us some breathing room if we get a large queue, one of us is out sick, etc.  We are only a few people working our butts off.
> 
> ...


In case you haven't figured it out yet - this is exactly why I do business with Audiophile Ninja instead of the others out there.  No-nonsense, personal touch, and shoots straight from the hip!  No overpromising here - he tells it like it is, and builds a damn fine cable to boot!  Set #3 should be on the way this week.  Right now I see no reason to use anyone else.  Quality product, fair prices, and helluva good guy to boot!  Keep it up!


----------



## HWB3

I've got Doobie Brothers Live on my Sundara's with my cable from Audiophile Ninja and I'm not complaining.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

#3 arrived today - 10' for my SendyAudio Aiva.

Also, if you know, you know...they're in good company.


----------



## PeteNYC (Mar 4, 2022)

I just got a pair of Hifiman Arya’s and a pair of Audeze LCD-XC’s. need one open back and one closed for night time use. I used the stock cable on the Audeze, and I ALMOST returned my LCD-XC’s because the treble was too “shouty” around 5K, also lower end was a little too light for me, but they otherwise sounded great.

Then I bought 2 new Audiophile Ninja cables about 2-3 weeks ago - let them break-in along with the Arya’s & LCD-XC’s and WOW!!!!! While the Arya’s sounded amazing out of the box, the LCD-XC’s were like I said - almost returned. Then when I swapped the stock cable out for the Audiophile Ninja cable, it was like magic medicine for the LCD-XC’s! They sounded SO SO much more cleaner across the frequency range, especially cleaning up the treble while also making things just sound clearer and more detailed with an airy sound to it. I couldn’t believe the difference! Even the Arya’s sound better. I even compared the Ninjas to a pair of Beyerdynamics on my Arya’s that a friend let me try, and although they were better than the stock cable, the Ninjas STILL sounded better to me than that cable that cost twice as much! I have since given the Beyers back. Lol

I have since added a Lokius EQ to my Dacmagic 200M and Burson Soloist 3X Performance amp and Audioquest XLR cabling. This setup is just friggin killer now. I can’t put down these two headphones anymore and I owe a lot of it to the magic medicine these Audiophile Ninjas did for my setup. And to think I almost spent $550 EACH for some other high end cables. NO WAY!  I am sticking to Jeremy and his best bang for the buck HIGH quality cables on the market with amazingly fast service! It also helps that he’s a great guy from what people say, its easier to give your money to a good guy that is thankful as he is.

ANY headphones cables I ever need, Audiophile Ninja is the ONLY way I’m going from now on!


----------



## detoxguy

Xerosnake90 said:


> Have you heard $300 cables?


Yes


----------



## jokervn91

Tried 2 cables from Audiophile Ninja, I like the quality but for some reasons cant find the L & R marker on both. Is that normal?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jokervn91 said:


> Tried 2 cables from Audiophile Ninja, I like the quality but for some reasons cant find the L & R marker on both. Is that normal?



Face the ninja logo on the splitter away from you, as is you were wearing them.  That gives you l & r orientation.


----------



## jokervn91

ColSaulTigh said:


> Face the ninja logo on the splitter away from you, as is you were wearing them.  That gives you l & r orientation.


Oh yeah I see what you mean. Still, its not very intuitive this way. Otherwise the cable is very nice.


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Mar 23, 2022)

jokervn91 said:


> Oh yeah I see what you mean. Still, its not very intuitive this way. Otherwise the cable is very nice.


He designed it that way to keep the cables clean and clutter-free, and to save on the cost of ends.  Cheaper to buy in bulk if each end doesn't have any markings.


----------



## jokervn91

ColSaulTigh said:


> He designed it that way to keep the cables clean and clutter-free, and to save on the cost of ends.  Cheaper to buy in bulk of each end doesn't have any markings.


Well you can say because its a Ninja cable so you can't see it the normal way lol. But yeah thanks for explaining.


----------



## the1andonly (Mar 24, 2022)

bruh, I got my cable and it doesn't have L/R markings -___________-

Also I swear this sounds better.... somehow...


----------



## Xerosnake90

NinjaJeremy said:


> We do build some adapters on the amp side, but are not looking to get into the modular cable side of things at this time.  It's definitely a cool and unique approach to minimize cables, but I'm a bit of a purist and feel the least number of connectors/adapters the better.  Focus on building one thing great.   I know it's not for everyone, but that's what makes the world go round   Something out there for everyone.


Hey Jeremy, 

I see you guys are out of HD 800 parts at the moment? Any idea when you'll have some in stock?


----------



## pk4425 (Mar 24, 2022)

the1andonly said:


> bruh, I got my cable and it doesn't have L/R markings -___________-
> 
> Also I swear this sounds better.... somehow...


Plug in the cables so the Audiophile Ninja logo on the yoke at the junction of the cup cables and main cable is flat and facing outward. That's how you know which is left and right.


----------



## F208Frank

It is very interesting how many companies taking the path of "NO BS" are popping up:

AKA

Blue Jean Cables (the original)
Signal Cables
Ninja Cables
Snake Oil Cables


----------



## NinjaJeremy

Xerosnake90 said:


> Hey Jeremy,
> 
> I see you guys are out of HD 800 parts at the moment? Any idea when you'll have some in stock?


Hello!  I do have a handful of HD800 connectors I use for special orders.  Some are better aesthetically, some have a better fit, etc.  All are quality connectors I've used in my own HD800S.  Whichever sells the most, I'll order in bulk and use as our standard moving forward.   Basically a battle royale / thunderdome for HD800 connectors at this point.

Shoot me an email at support@audiophileninja.com with your requested cable length, amp connector selection, and I'll send pics of the connectors you can choose from at the moment.  I can then add one in stock on the website for you to order at your convenience.

Best regards,
Jeremy


----------



## the1andonly

_OK!_


----------



## NinjaJeremy

Regarding the L/R orientation, we do use the splitter logo to orient the cable correctly, to keep the design simple.  An instruction card (image below) is included with every order where there are no markings on the connectors themselves. 




Some love the simplicity, without a bright red or white marking/heatshrink/etc on the cables.  Others don't.  

We are working with our vendors to source connectors with L/R marking where we can, but surprisingly, they are a lot costlier than expected (up to 10x the cost depending on the connector).   At some point, we'd love to completely custom order all of our parts, but being a small business, it is cost prohibitive at the moment.  While aesthetics are very important in this industry, if presented with a choice, we'd rather choose quality over looks.

We will always have the logo orientation, whether or not the connectors have markings, but yes, we are slowly trying to transition to L/R markings of some sort.  But for the near future, we'll continue to use the splitter orientation.  Some connectors will never have L/R on them, due to the type/style not being possible, so the splitter will always be set.  

Hope this helps explain a bit, and definitely appreciate the feedback!

Jeremy


----------



## detoxguy

Honestly I just put a tiny sticker on the right connector. Easy peasy


----------



## the1andonly (Mar 26, 2022)

detoxguy said:


> Honestly I just put a tiny sticker on the right connector. Easy peasy


[REDACTED CONSIDER SENDING ME PM]



NinjaJeremy said:


> Regarding the L/R orientation, we do use the splitter logo to orient the cable correctly, to keep the design simple.  An instruction card (image below) is included with every order where there are no markings on the connectors themselves.
> 
> Some love the simplicity, without a bright red or white marking/heatshrink/etc on the cables.  Others don't.
> 
> ...


[REDACTED CONSIDER SENDING ME PM]


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Fourth Audiophile Ninja cable arrived today - 12' Focal (bought from the Classifieds section).  Thanks again @NinjaJeremy for making great cables at affordable prices!!!


----------



## yeboyi

What is the difference between Beyer and Hifiman cables ? They have distinct pages i wonder if they are compatible with each other. SKU differences: Hifiman: ND35 Beyer: LD35A. They both end with 3.5mm to the cups.


----------



## NinjaJeremy

yeboyi said:


> What is the difference between Beyer and Hifiman cables ? They have distinct pages i wonder if they are compatible with each other. SKU differences: Hifiman: ND35 Beyer: LD35A. They both end with 3.5mm to the cups.


Beyers have a long barrel/shoulder on the connector to fit inset jacks on the headphone.  The 3.5mm Long TRS connectors they use are also wired different from the Hifiman (similar to Sony), so they are not compatible.

Hope this helps!


----------



## yeboyi

NinjaJeremy said:


> Beyers have a long barrel/shoulder on the connector to fit inset jacks on the headphone.  The 3.5mm Long TRS connectors they use are also wired different from the Hifiman (similar to Sony), so they are not compatible.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you for the info. How headphone would sound due to different wiring ? I have old sony/beyer cable. Can it harm Hifiman headphone ?


----------



## NinjaJeremy

yeboyi said:


> Thank you for the info. How headphone would sound due to different wiring ? I have old sony/beyer cable. Can it harm Hifiman headphone ?


If the Sony/Beyer you have is TS only, they can work on both headphones with no issues.  

Basically, it just all depends how the cable was wired, and what type of physical connectors it uses.  Some cables can work with others, some not.

Where it would be an issue is with headphones like Audeze LCD-1, where the wiring uses both Tip and Ring for L/R positive signals, and that would definitely not be compatible.


----------



## wonderbrah

Need a balanced XLR cable for my HD6xx. Was looking at random offerings on Amazon and most of them had reviews stating they suffered from "microphonics" ie able to hear distortion when cable rubs on something. Does the Audiophile Ninja HD6xx XLR cable have this issue?


----------



## RickB

wonderbrah said:


> Need a balanced XLR cable for my HD6xx. Was looking at random offerings on Amazon and most of them had reviews stating they suffered from "microphonics" ie able to hear distortion when cable rubs on something. Does the Audiophile Ninja HD6xx XLR cable have this issue?


I have one for my HD600 and I hear zero microphonics.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

I own a half dozen now, from my SendyAudio Aiva to my Focal Utopias.  No microphonics, and quite frankly the best value under $300 for a cable.


----------



## vthee

any word on if they'll release cables in different colors? how do they compare with periapt cables?


----------



## ColSaulTigh

vthee said:


> any word on if they'll release cables in different colors? how do they compare with periapt cables?


I had asked this question to @NinjaJeremy earlier this year.  In order to keep costs down, he stocks only black.  Or, as Henry Ford once famously said, "You can have it in any color, as long as it's black."


----------



## pk4425

wonderbrah said:


> Need a balanced XLR cable for my HD6xx. Was looking at random offerings on Amazon and most of them had reviews stating they suffered from "microphonics" ie able to hear distortion when cable rubs on something. Does the Audiophile Ninja HD6xx XLR cable have this issue?


No microphonics on mine. Jeremy's (Audiophile Ninja) cables are fantastic, and he takes good care of every customer. Audiophile Ninja gets my top recommendation!


----------



## vthee

I noticed that the Susvara isn't listed on the compatibility list for the 3.5mm cable... probably an oversight since 3.5mm works on all the hifiman headphones right?


----------



## ST33L

I’ll be ordering balanced XLR cables for my Fostex TH900Mk2…


----------



## the1andonly

ST33L said:


> I’ll be ordering balanced XLR cables for my Fostex TH900Mk2…


I bought there 15 foot Audeze cable so I could loop most of it and put it in a bungie ties so it would just unloop if it gets pulled on. The cables are legit but the markings wear fast and the right side wasn't marked so I used braces rubber bands on mine to denote it. Overall for me totally worth it!


----------



## ST33L

the1andonly said:


> I bought there 15 foot Audeze cable so I could loop most of it and put it in a bungie ties so it would just unloop if it gets pulled on. The cables are legit but the markings wear fast and the right side wasn't marked so I used braces rubber bands on mine to denote it. Overall for me totally worth it!


Thanks for the info…


----------



## ST33L

Arrived yesterday. Delivery was less than a week. Sounds great, looks great, fits great, and reasonably priced. Can’t ask for much more👍


----------



## cats4cans

I got a 15’ balanced cable and a adapter to 1/4” so I can use either of my amps. Swapping between ZMF and Audeze. Nice and supple. Lays well without tangling. The L/R isn’t so bad even without markings once you know how the splitter should be oriented. Though it is handy if a few of your favorite test tracks start hard panned.

I’ll buy from them again (which is pretty much the highest possible praise).


----------



## NinjaJeremy

vthee said:


> I noticed that the Susvara isn't listed on the compatibility list for the 3.5mm cable... probably an oversight since 3.5mm works on all the hifiman headphones right?


Some of the older generation Susvaras have 2.5mm jacks, so initially we didn't include on the list.  We have since updated the description to mention compatibility with the 3.5mm version of the Susvara.   But yes, if your Susvara is the 3.5mm version, our 3.5mm cables will work perfectly.    Enjoy your music!


----------



## NinjaJeremy

the1andonly said:


> I bought there 15 foot Audeze cable so I could loop most of it and put it in a bungie ties so it would just unloop if it gets pulled on. The cables are legit but the markings wear fast and the right side wasn't marked so I used braces rubber bands on mine to denote it. Overall for me totally worth it!


Definitely appreciate the feedback!  

Which markings became worn on your headphone cable?  We haven't heard of this happening in the past with our splitter logo print, as we use the same Mil-spec heatshrink print vendor as the highest end cable brands out there(the ones where cable prices have 4 digits).   So we'll definitely keep an eye out for this, to ensure it isn't a supply quality issue.

Also, just to note we are working with our suppliers to get more connectors in the future with L/R or Red/White markings on them, in addition to always having our splitter logo define the proper orientation.  Some love the logo orientation simplicity without a huge glaring red piece of heatshrink on the cable, but we're slowly rolling out subtle solutions in addition to our standard logo orientation method.


----------



## the1andonly

NinjaJeremy said:


> Definitely appreciate the feedback!
> 
> Which markings became worn on your headphone cable?  We haven't heard of this happening in the past with our splitter logo print, as we use the same Mil-spec heatshrink print vendor as the highest end cable brands out there(the ones where cable prices have 4 digits).   So we'll definitely keep an eye out for this, to ensure it isn't a supply quality issue.
> 
> Also, just to note we are working with our suppliers to get more connectors in the future with L/R or Red/White markings on them, in addition to always having our splitter logo define the proper orientation.  Some love the logo orientation simplicity without a huge glaring red piece of heatshrink on the cable, but we're slowly rolling out subtle solutions in addition to our standard logo orientation method.


Hello! Been a while since I bought it, if I remember correctly it was at the splitter for L/R cables pre-termination. Indeed it may be mil-spec but is the surface it adheres to the same as the application it is used for? If it was metal, or even polymer or polycarbonate, I know they may use something like Cerakote on it... Anyway not for me to muck around in the details, just my two cents, and I would buy it again anyway. Perhaps not the method of choice but a simple thick short band with sticky(non adhesive) factor would probably work for many or even just as a backup for individuals wanting high visibility or an option so it can be had both ways, with or clean without, none of my business by my recommendation/2 cents!

Thanks for commenting on your product I can tell you put great care into it!!!


----------



## jtaylor37

the1andonly said:


> Hello! Been a while since I bought it, if I remember correctly it was at the splitter for L/R cables pre-termination. Indeed it may be mil-spec but is the surface it adheres to the same as the application it is used for? If it was metal, or even polymer or polycarbonate, I know they may use something like Cerakote on it... Anyway not for me to muck around in the details, just my two cents, and I would buy it again anyway. Perhaps not the method of choice but a simple thick short band with sticky(non adhesive) factor would probably work for many or even just as a backup for individuals wanting high visibility or an option so it can be had both ways, with or clean without, none of my business by my recommendation/2 cents!
> 
> Thanks for commenting on your product I can tell you put great care into it!!!


Just got these GREAT cables (4.4 to dual 2.5) and I am IMPRESSED. The little details like the box (the pull off front, the pen and the opener! The fit and finish is excellent, especially the sound. I WILL BUY FROM AUDIOPHILE NINJA AGAIN!!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

jtaylor37 said:


> Just got these GREAT cables (4.4 to dual 2.5) and I am IMPRESSED. The little details like the box (the pull off front, the pen and the opener! The fit and finish is excellent, especially the sound. I WILL BUY FROM AUDIOPHILE NINJA AGAIN!!


Can't beat them for value, that's for sure!


----------



## HWB3 (Oct 21, 2022)

I recently had a problem with one of my Audiophileninja  cables and I contacted them about it. They had me return the cable to them which they repaired and sent back to me. They also contacted me to see if I was having any further problems. So, they offer a good product that is reasonably priced, and they stand behind it. I'm a happy customer.


----------



## Leonarfd

Had 2 pairs of cables from audiophile ninja, for my lcd 2 and t1 g2. Both have been great, just a little stiff and thick. Soundwise is a 100


----------



## karloil

Hi @NinjaJeremy, not sure if I'm missing something here but I was trying to sign-up at your website - but never received the temporary password in my mailbox. Tried password reset, again, still no email received. Spam folder is clear as well. 

Want to purchase a few of your cables but the site doesn't want me to


----------



## karloil

karloil said:


> Hi @NinjaJeremy, not sure if I'm missing something here but I was trying to sign-up at your website - but never received the temporary password in my mailbox. Tried password reset, again, still no email received. Spam folder is clear as well.
> 
> Want to purchase a few of your cables but the site doesn't want me to



Nevermind. Just tried another password reset this morning and received the email


----------



## NinjaJeremy

karloil said:


> Nevermind. Just tried another password reset this morning and received the email


Awesome, sounds great, and glad to hear you got it worked out!  

While not common, there have been a few cases where the customer's email servers block ours for some reason, and reject our system-generated account and order emails.  If this ever happens, definitely reach out to support@audiophileninja.com.  We can work with you to do an account reset, or find a way to place a custom order, forward your order details directly, etc.  There should also be an option to order as a guest, if needed.

We do our best to respond quickly on social media, but are a tiny company do not check all of our forum/social media accounts daily, and focus our time building our cables.  For any support in the future, definitely reach out to support@audiophileninja.com  Always happy to help!

Enjoy your music!


----------



## IXOYE

The build quality is excellent. It's not microphonic, and connectors are superb, as for sound, it's a cable, all sounds the same.


----------



## ld100

Do they come in colors or just black?


----------



## AudioDuck

ld100 said:


> Do they come in colors or just black?


It’s like the Ford Model T: You can have any color you want, as long as it’s black. 
(Presuming the selection hasn’t changed recently 😬)

Seriously though, you have to give something up to get high quality at a low price. Options is one of them (bulk buying = lower prices).


----------



## ld100

ST33L said:


> Arrived yesterday. Delivery was less than a week. Sounds great, looks great, fits great, and reasonably priced. Can’t ask for much more👍



Off topic… Does you RME benefit from the Shiit amp? Basically is it worth adding a balanced amp to a RME that is quite powerful?


----------



## detoxguy

ld100 said:


> Do they come in colors or just black?


You can have any colour you want, as long as it’s black.

Too slow


----------



## ST33L

ld100 said:


> Off topic… Does you RME benefit from the Shiit amp? Basically is it worth adding a balanced amp to a RME that is quite powerful?


The RME is a very capable amp, but I find that the Jot2 w/balance adds more energy and slam.


----------



## ld100

Has anyone tried a cable terminated with balanced 4 pentaconn with an adapter to 1/4 inch single? Can't decide between just 1/4 inch cable or balanced with an adapter to single. I am guessing soundwise there will be no difference. If anyone tried going that route please share your experience. Over just getting multiple cables...


----------



## Ficcion2

I own mostly pentaconn cables since my amplifier has a 4.4 input along with 4.4 to 1/4 and XLR adapter from DD Hifi. I think it beats buying multiple cables.

I hope more amps have pentaconn inputs since XLR are quite bulky. I’m sure someone will object tho..


----------



## ColSaulTigh

ld100 said:


> Has anyone tried a cable terminated with balanced 4 pentaconn with an adapter to 1/4 inch single? Can't decide between just 1/4 inch cable or balanced with an adapter to single. I am guessing soundwise there will be no difference. If anyone tried going that route please share your experience. Over just getting multiple cables...


If you're speaking in general terms, yes, I have a couple of cables terminated in 4.4 pent (my iFi Gryphon uses it).  I have a couple of 4.4 to 6.3mm adapters and they work fine.  Bulky for portable use, but fine for my at-home rigs.

As for sound quality - I haven't really done any major comparisons, as these cables are used mostly for my travel rig, and I've been doing less of that over the past 2 years.


----------



## ST33L

Surely this cable would sound better. It’s 3X as much… Nope! I finally got around to purchasing Fostex’s XLR balanced cable (AMS-ET-H30N7BL) for my TH900Mk2 and did an A/B comparison… same length, both XLR, both 99.9% copper, both black (ha), etc. The Ninja cable is made better, looks better, and sounds better. Kudos to Audiophile Ninja for a quality product at a reasonable price


----------



## gr4474

I can't find any video's of this cable to get an idea of the feel of it. How soft and flexible is it to Hart? Some have said it's more flexible than hart, but hart is like a shoelace from the video's I've seen.  I would be more interested in Hart's "chunky" version braided. 

I have a Tripowin Granvia that on the first day, one of the 3.5 jacks is cutting out. Other than that, I do love the flexibility and thickness of the braid of the Tripowin. I have no clue of the quality of the wire though.


----------



## tyk103

I'm selling 6ft cables for the Sennheiser HD600 series if anyone is interested.


----------



## ST33L (Dec 5, 2022)

gr4474 said:


> I can't find any video's of this cable to get an idea of the feel of it. How soft and flexible is it to Hart? Some have said it's more flexible than hart, but hart is like a shoelace from the video's I've seen.  I would be more interested in Hart's "chunky" version braided.
> 
> I have a Tripowin Granvia that on the first day, one of the 3.5 jacks is cutting out. Other than that, I do love the flexibility and thickness of the braid of the Tripowin. I have no clue of the quality of the wire though.


Hart Audio has a couple different types of cables. The Audiophile Ninja is similar in thickness and flexibility to Hart’s red and touch of gray cables.


----------



## MrMan

Going to try my luck with this company. $70 total for a 6 foot cable seemed reasonable. In my experience I like copper cables, I absolutely love silver solder and I like a fabric casing.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

MrMan said:


> Going to try my luck with this company. $70 total for a 6 foot cable seemed reasonable. In my experience I like copper cables, I absolutely love silver solder and I like a fabric casing.


Can't go wrong with @NinjaJeremy 's stuff - great guy, great company, great cables!


----------



## MrMan

ColSaulTigh said:


> Can't go wrong with @NinjaJeremy 's stuff - great guy, great company, great cables!


So my HD800's have a broken hinge, my HD700's have a broken cable and now like a poor person I am forced to use my HD650 until I get the HD700 cable. Hahah I can't even say that with a straight face. I'm just patiently waiting to get the cable and use HD700 again. I thought HD800's were better and when I put the HD700's back on with a semi-broken cable I was blown away by how much I like them more.


----------



## Rodmunch

MrMan said:


> Going to try my luck with this company. $70 total for a 6 foot cable seemed reasonable. In my experience I like copper cables, I absolutely love silver solder and I like a fabric casing.


You won't be disappointed. Great product at a reasonable price. Communication was good too.


----------



## MrMan

So ordered them late Monday night and they are shipped Thursday morning. Impressive.


----------



## pk4425

MrMan said:


> So ordered them late Monday night and they are shipped Thursday morning. Impressive.


Jeremy doesn't mess around. Excellent products at a fair price, with superb customer service!


----------



## Ficcion2

Yeah, the wait times for the 4 orders I’ve made arrived within a week.
I know Jeremy posted a disclaimer to prevent everyone thinking you’ll receive it in the same time frame.

Even so, I think it’s a shorter wait than Hart or the others.
My Final D8KP sounds the same with these Canare wires vs the $500 one from Final.


----------



## MrMan

If the cable works well I might order an XLR version and compare. My dac/amp does both 1/4 and XLR


----------



## ColSaulTigh

You'll be up to your neck in pens and bottle openers in no time!

IYKYK


----------

